# Vanished threads: Haydn symphonies



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

There was a series of great threads, discussing and taking votes on Haydn's symphonies, ten at a time, curated by Ramako. I loved checking back on these as I made my way through the Fischer box. But now they've gone - or at least, I can't find them by searching 'Haydn symphony'. Do threads just disappear after a while? Or can anyone locate these for me? Thanks!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

The search engine of this forum is not very good, you can try searching with Google instead. Try typing this for example: 

site:talkclassical.com Haydn symphonies


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a link to the overview. The initial post in that thread has links to the others.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy days! Wonderful. Thanks both.
S


----------

